# Free - HANIMEX - NO 581404 - Auto Zoom - 70-210mm



## calm (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in Toronto, Canada.

I will give this to anybody who wants it.

If not, I'm tossing it into the garbage.

Calm


----------



## KVRNut (Dec 8, 2010)

If you want, I'll take it.  Can always find a use for an orphaned lens here in BC.  Will send a PM with my contact info.
Ernie


----------



## calm (Dec 8, 2010)

I tried to PM you to tell you that you can consider it done, but I gotta have 3 posts to PM somebody.

I was sort of hoping that the interested person would be a Toronto resident and thus save me all the hassle of packaging it up and mailing it.

But, not to worry, I will do that in the next week or so.

I will post here again when it is mailed.

Nice meeting you.

Keep Smilin' and don't let yer mouse byte yuh!

Calm


----------



## KVRNut (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Calm!
Ernie


----------



## calm (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay .... It was mailed today .... January 25, 2011.

Sorry for the delay .... It is the first time I went to the Post Office since posting this message.

Calm


----------



## KVRNut (Feb 8, 2011)

PM sent.  VMT Calm...
Ernie


----------

